# Any brake experts?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The green warning light for brake pads needing replacement came on briefly today on my 2004 merc sprinter. I know there is a safety margin but not how big it is before I have metal to metal. I am in Saintes going north and reckon I have about 700 miles to home and my usual garage. I also have passage booked.

I'm tempted to go for it rather than look for a local garage that can handle 6 tonne and 3.5 mtrs high. What do you think?

Hopefully when it stops raining in the morning  I will crawl underneath and have a butchers

Dick


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> The green warning light for brake pads needing replacement came on briefly today on my 2004 merc sprinter. I know there is a safety margin but not how big it is before I have metal to metal. I am in Saintes going north and reckon I have about 700 miles to home and my usual garage. I also have passage booked.
> 
> I'm tempted to go for it rather than look for a local garage that can handle 6 tonne and 3.5 mtrs high. What do you think?
> 
> ...


Not sure on that model but they normally have loads of mileage left.
It's normally a hole drilled into the side of the pad a few mm up from the backing. A wire is bonded in. When the pads wear to that point the wire touches the pad and completes the circuit. So you have the thickness off the wire insert and then a few mm.
I'd guess at least 4K miles.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Pull a wheel and check the pads.

What we did in the days before wear sensors :grin2:

You probably have 1500+ miles, but nothing stopping you picking up some new pads to carry, just in case.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd look to be sure Dick.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

At least 1000 miles left on the pads unless you drive like a boy racer. The warning limit it set a bit like the remaining ink level in a printer , you can get another 50 pages before it runs out. 
Ps
Retired commercial motor mechanic ( not fitter)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wouldn't worry in the slightest, it's a warning that the pads are getting close to the end of their life NOT that they are AT the end! Drive sensibly without excessive brake use and you will make it home no problem.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Agree with mrplodd.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

A bit late now but the other thing to consider is that even in the unlikely event that you do run out or pad material then your brakes will still work. They'll make a lot of noise but will stop you safely.
Even if one goes through to the metal before the other then any imbalance will be taken care of by ABS.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had to replace both front discs and pads in Wales in Jan, got the warning, and withing 200 miles there were hitting the discs, awful noise, uneven wear of the pads, discs should have been replaced a long time before we got the van, still we have a new front and rear now.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I got expert advice! Within hours of posting I was "brokendown" at the barrier to an aire in Normany. An injector totally US, just wouldn't start! Luckily the approach to the aire was downhill so I managed to coast into a bay sort of.

Next morning the breakdown truck arrived BUT it was more than 3 hours before before we made it to a commercial merc garage less than 2kms away!!! Even though thay had sent a truck capable of our wt and lenght.

First was the position I was in it meant that I needed to be winched backwards about 80 yards up the hill onto the road before the truck could get in front and lift my front wheels. The winch on the truck was not long enough and a second had to be brought (I think! Language difficulties). 

Second arrived but driver freaked when he found that it was auto and rang for a mechanic to come and disconnect the drive shaft. It took the best part of part of two hours before I moved an inch. Up on the road the driver thought to check the level in the air resouvior for the handbrake but there is no gauge. He crawled underneath and I don't know what he did but a lot of air escaped, hand brake locked on!!!!! Another half hour while we had to wait for a large potable compressor to arrived. 

Anyway as I had to wait 36 hrs for the injector to arrive I asked them about fitting the front brake pads. When they said that those would be another 24 hrs I asked them if they would we safe the drive to Wales, using google translate they said yes! There and back several times. 

That was the second injector I have had pack up within 18 months. Makes me wonder about the other 3 (5 cyl.) what do you think? Do they have a life span?

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As they're all the same age, I'd have been inclined to replace all 5 when you had the first one done, hindsight is a wonderful thing so get the other 3 done when you get back home.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Trouble is Kev is that they are £300 a piece before a spanner is lifted 

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Trouble is Kev is that they are £300 a piece before a spanner is lifted
> 
> Dick


Tis a bit spensive, these are a bit cheaper still a bit of a gulp though.


----------

